# Victor Frankenstein - Deutscher Trailer zum Gruselfilm mit Daniel Radcliffe



## FlorianStangl (2. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Victor Frankenstein - Deutscher Trailer zum Gruselfilm mit Daniel Radcliffe* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Victor Frankenstein - Deutscher Trailer zum Gruselfilm mit Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## kidou1304 (2. September 2015)

hmmmm


----------



## Desotho (3. September 2015)

Kein Film den ich mir ansehen werde, aber hatte vor dem Schauen des Trailers mit Schlimmerem gerechnet.


----------

